# Five Oaks Audi



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Really friendly but in my experience I felt that they were fleecing me. My car went in because the battery wasn't charging and so they took it in for diagnostics. They determined that the alternator needed replacing and quoted me £750 to replace (I had a quote elsewhere for £300 less using the genuine Audi part still).

Five Oaks Audi also noticed that the radio was in safe mode and offered to get the code for me for a further £50.

They coded a key for me and I paid the diagnostic charge but I took it to another garage for alternator replacement, it just seemed like they'd seen me coming and made the assumption that I was a bit of a mug.......

Hey ho, at least I found a good independent as a result of my learning experience.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

MichaelAC said:


> Really friendly but in my experience I felt that they were fleecing me. My car went in because the battery wasn't charging and so they took it in for diagnostics. They determined that the alternator needed replacing and quoted me £750 to replace (I had a quote elsewhere for £300 less using the genuine Audi part still).
> 
> Five Oaks Audi also noticed that the radio was in safe mode and offered to get the code for me for a further £50.
> 
> ...


Hi, out of interest how much was it to get key recoded ? Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

black9146 said:


> Hi, out of interest how much was it to get key recoded ? Thanks.


Hi, This link was posted earlier & plenty of choice on Ebay. I've not used either.

http://freeradiounlocking.com/brands/audi-radio-code/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-Radio-Un ... 2304966396
Hoggy.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

MichaelAC said:


> Really friendly but in my experience I felt that they were fleecing me. My car went in because the battery wasn't charging and so they took it in for diagnostics. They determined that the alternator needed replacing and quoted me £750 to replace (I had a quote elsewhere for £300 less using the genuine Audi part still).
> 
> Five Oaks Audi also noticed that the radio was in safe mode and offered to get the code for me for a further £50.
> 
> ...


Of course they are fleecing you, it's what they do best! Good for you for finding the indy


----------

